# 2x male dumbo rats - SURREY



## AnnaT

Contact/organisation details: Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here, email [email protected] or call Anna on 0751 568 4921. We recommend calling us as we can't always check our emails daily.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes for the rest of their life.
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of animals: 2
Sex: Male.
Age(s): 11 months
Name(s): Walter and Hector. 
Neutered: No.
Reason for rehoming: Previous owners wanted a puppy so got rid of the rats. 
Will the group be split: No.
Other: Really lovely boys - I have completely fallen in love with them which is so easy to do! One of the boys has a rattly chest. 
We do have a rat cage for sale - please ask for more details.


----------



## LostGirl

Awww look how big a squishy they are!


----------



## blade100

oh they are hunky gorgeous man rats :001_wub::001_tt1:


----------



## Maltey

Hi,
I've been looking for some males to add to my females. Is there any chance of getting them neutered?
I could probably cover it in the donation, but I have no idea of how much it would be to get them neutered.
Do you think they'd fit in well with the girls?
Or do you have any other boys that are neutered?
Thanks


----------



## Guest

Maltey said:


> Hi,
> I've been looking for some males to add to my females. Is there any chance of getting them neutered?
> I could probably cover it in the donation, but I have no idea of how much it would be to get them neutered.
> Do you think they'd fit in well with the girls?
> Or do you have any other boys that are neutered?
> Thanks


I doubt Anna will neuter them just to live with does tbh, neutering bucks is high risk and shouldn't be taken lightly, The only time bucks should be neutered IMO is if they can't live with other bucks


----------



## Maltey

I don't think neutering is all that risky. Obviously there's risks with any surgery, but with a good vet the chance of a successful outcome is high.
However, if she doesn't want to neuter them that's her decision and I respect that.
So my other question still stands: do you have any already neutered males?


----------



## AnnaT

Maltey said:


> I don't think neutering is all that risky. Obviously there's risks with any surgery, but with a good vet the chance of a successful outcome is high.
> However, if she doesn't want to neuter them that's her decision and I respect that.
> So my other question still stands: do you have any already neutered males?


I'm really sorry I haven't replied to this. I missed it completely!

These boys cannot be neutered due to their health so it would be too risky to put them under anesthetic. We will only get males neutered for behavioral reasons or if they won't mix with other rats.

I am afraid we do not have any neutered bucks in at present.


----------



## tagalong

Maltey said:


> I don't think neutering is all that risky. Obviously there's risks with any surgery, but with a good vet the chance of a successful outcome is high.
> However, if she doesn't want to neuter them that's her decision and I respect that.
> So my other question still stands: do you have any already neutered males?


http://www.petforums.co.uk/small-an...197415-2-male-rats-castrated-southampton.html
worth talking to -see if she knows of any closer to you
as for routine castration it has pros and cons and only the owner or rescue can decide -agood rat vet can castrate using a keyhole method and today's anaesthesia gases are much safer but there is always the risk of an allergy to it -but this applies to everyone including us humans Obviously the rat has to be in good health for the op too
the cons are a social well adjusted rat group -health benefits -reduces chances of male related cancers -reduces all the stress related illnesses rats are prone too made worse by fighting and dominance issues in entire rats -helps skin problems -no buck grease etc
However if you have a couple of entire boys living together from very young age and no females giving off 'come and mate me vibes ' they can often live happy lives without castration .


----------



## tagalong

apologies Anna sorry i didn't mean to take over your post 
they are lovely boys


----------



## AnnaT

These boys are now in a new home


----------

